# Rifles for Mountain lions



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was out bow hunting opening weekend, and the group I was with spotted a mountain lion. Last weekend one of the same guys heard what sounded like a mountain lion in a tree, but could not see it and didnt want to get any closer. My question is, would a 22-250 be too small if I hunt for a mountain lion?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I cant say as Ive shot a mt. lion but if you were fortunate enough to stumble across one I cant see why a 22-250 wouldnt be able to get the job done


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

22-250 should be just fine. This topic should be answered the same as the which caliber is too small for deer, shot placement always seems to be the answer.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Should be plenty of gun if you have a decent shot.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Just use a good bullet. The cartridge is certainly capable of it, its just that virtualy all 22-250's have slow twists, inadiquate to stabalize the heavyer bullets.

But more importantly, Just be sure of your shot.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Was the sighting confirmed, was the sounds confirmed??? If not, i wouldnt be too worried, your not going to find mountain lions all over ND just because a season was opened state wide. Any catridge will take a lion. Aim is a major part of it. Confirm the sighting before you think the first lion of the year will be harvested near you.........


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

The sighting was by several buddies of mine who are reliable. They called the game warden and the warden told them that there has been a mountain lion around that area all summer.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nobody could get a shot off or what?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I've seen 2 in my life, both were breif encounters, those things hightail fast. If there was a season when I saw them, neither time would of I had a chance to shoot. Would have to have gun in hand and ready.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

We were out bowhunting and no one had a rifle. The mountain lion was in an alfalfa feild about 80 yards off the road and walked into the river bottom, so it was not close enough to get a shot off with the bow. Now every one has a rifle with so it might be a different story IF we see it again.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW if you get him you must do a full scale mount on em. Cant think of a nicer trophy you could get. I hear you hunt them like ***** with dogs and try and tree them. But this could be very dangerous for your dogs. The 22-250 should work but if I where you I would rather have a 30-30 or a .270 or somthing like that.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Was out this weekend on friday and saturday night, didnt see or hear the cat. Hope next time he wants to show himself. Still dont know what I would if I shot one, but I do know that it would cost a lot of money.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I bet the mount will cost alot. But you have gotta do it if you get him gosh that would bring bragging rights to any campfire!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

$1890-$2360 plus $175 if your want the mouth open and 10-30% for the habitat depending on how elaborate you want to get. That is what we charge at least.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Then you also have to determine if you have room for a big mount like that. Personally I would have no place for it so I would settle for a rug or a wall hanging.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Somehow I doubt a 22-250 will take on out unless its a head shot. Honestly if your just walking around the woods take a .45 with ya. Lots of knockdown power and a big channel wound


----------

